# المساحة : 300 جيجا | الباندويث : 3000 جيجا | لوحة التحكم : cPanel 11 | السعر 7$



## fady_vb (24 يوليو 2007)

ش*السلام و النعمة ..*

*يجب ان نعترف ان هناك انتفاضة حدثت فى اسعار الاستضافة العالمية و لكن هذه الانتفاضة كانت لتخفيض الأسعار .*
*ربما هذا الانخفاض فى الاسعار نتيجة لرخص وسائل التخزين و كفاءة الاجهزة الجديدة و لربما لزيادة عدد الشركات عالميا .*

*لكن للأسف هذا الانخفاض فى الأسعار العالمية لم يقابله انخفاض اسعار الاستضافة العربية ليبقى العرب بعيدا عن تللك المنافسات الشرسة.*

*على كل حال انا اتحدث الآن عن شركة عالمية ذاع صيتها فى الأربع سنوات الماضية و ربما لا يعرف عنها الكثير شيئا.*
*هذه الشركة هى بلو هوست*

*فضلا اضغط هنا*


*و هى شركة اجنبية , ربما العيب الوحيد فى الشركات الاجنبية انها تقدم الدعم الفنى باللغة الانجليزية و لكن اقل ما يقال عن هذا الدعم الفنى انه دعم خرافى !! فهو دعم قوى جدا و يعمل 24 ساعة / 7 ايام .. الدعم الفنى مباشر و له اقسام و هم متخصصون .. فاى مشكلة تواجهك تستطيع الحديث معهم مباشرة دون الحاجة الى البريد الالكترونى عن طريق LiveChat *


*و هذه هى ممزيات الاستضافة*

*المساحة : 300 جيجا*
*الباندويث : 3000 جيجا*
*الدومين : مجانا !*
*لوحة التحكم : cPanel 11*
*استلام الموقع : فورى اى بعد الشراء مباشرة ستجد موقعك و الدومين يعمل 100%*
*عدد قواعد البيانات من نوع MySql : 50 قاعدة بيانات*
*عدد قواعد البيانات من نوع PostgreSQL : 50 قاعدة بيانات*
*بريد الكترونى من نوع POP3 : 2500 بريد الكترونى*
*بريد الكترونى من نوع IMAP : 2500 بريد الكترونى*

*و هناك المزيد ..*

*بالاضافة الى انك ستحصل عن عدد 2 كوبون ( اى 2 كود ) احداهما لياهوو و فيه رصيد بـ 50 دولار و الاخر لجوجل و فيه رصيد 25 دولار .. و ذلك للمشاركة فى برامج الاعلانات للشركتين*
*اى 75 دولار رصيد مجانا للاعلانات ليساعدك على اشهار موقعك باحتراف*

*و هذه هى خطط الأسعار*

*12 شهر : 7.95$ و لا يوجد مصاريف تشغيل و الدومين مجانا*
*24 شهر : 6.95$ و لا يوجد مصاريف تشغيل و الدومين مجانا*

*اقولها لك و بكل صدق هذه هى افضل شركة استضافة جربتها فى حياتى كلها ..*
*فى رأيى هذه الشركة افضل من استضافة ياهوو - على الاقل فى هذه الكم الهائل من الممزيات و السعر الهزيل..*
*موقع الشركة*
http://www.bluehost.com

يرجي عدم وضع روابط من نوعية ما اضفته يا استاذ فادي 
وشكرا علي موضوعك المهم
الادارة ​


----------



## عيون الحقيقة (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المساحة : 300 جيجا | الباندويث : 3000 جيجا | لوحة التحكم : cPanel 11 | ا*

الزميل فادي 
قطعا شركة بلو هوست شهيرة للغاية ورائدة 

ولكن ننقاش معا امر الاسعار - ولا تظن اني لي شركة عربية ادافع عنها فلقد تركت مجال الاستضافة منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات يوم ما هناك 20 شركة عربية فقط وذلك لانشغالي -
اقول  نذكر المزيا والعيوب
المزايا 
1 - سعة تخزينية كبيرة 
2 - ترفك فوق التخيل 
3 - سيفرفر قوي 
4 - اتصال شبه دائم 
5 - السعر رخيص للغاية 

العيوب 
1- اذا شكل موقع اي لود زائد علي السيرفر يتم اياق الخدمة واللود هو الا يزيد علي 13 في المائة - هذا هو المعلن ولكن الحقيقة 7 عن تجربة -
2 - اغلب الشركات لا تقدم خدمة البيك اب وحتي ان قالت هذا الاشركا معدودة جدا 

فالحقيقة هي استضافة جيدة للمواقع الصغيرة اما المواقع المتوسطة حتي لن تفلح معها تلك الشركات 

ونناقش معا السعر 

ارخص الشركات العالمية التي تاجر سيفر مدار او غير مدار لن تجد اقل من 55 دولار بدون لوحة التحكم ويكون السيفر سعته من 60 وعلي الاكثر جدا 120 شهريا 

وكم سعر جيجا من الترفك يدور ما بين 10 الي ثلاثين دولار

طيب هل تخسر تلك الشركات ؟؟

بالقطع لا ولكن عملها قائم علي المصطلح الجديد الان لميتد الوهمي 

وتخيل معي لو ان موقع محروم من عمل اللود المتعسف فية هل يستطيع استغلال كل المساحة ؟؟! وفي اي شي اذا ؟؟

طيب ما هو الافضل للمواقع الكبيرة 
بلا شك الفي بي اس 
ولعل من افضل الشركات فية - ذات السعر المنخفض - شركة كنكا الكندية 

وهناك شركة امريكية تقدم ريسيلر 500 جيجا  ب 15 دولار شهريا وهي جيدة جدا ولكن يبيعها ان فترة الاتصال ليدها حوالي 95 في المائة فقط ولا تتعسف في امر اللود وخدمة البيك اب سئية واسمها تقريبا لبا اذكرة وان كان يشبة فوليز هوست تقريبا علي ما اذكر 
ولكن يقل كل خدمة علي قدر ما تدفع فيها 

اما في الشركات العربية فالحق ان اغلبها ما زوال بعيدا عن المنافسة وان كانت هناك شركتين علي سبيل التحديد اري فيهم قوي وشهادتي فيهم مجروحة لانها رفقاء درب واصدقاء قدامي فلن اذكر اسمائهم كي لا تعد دعاية او اكون مخالف للنظام المنتدي 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المساحة : 300 جيجا | الباندويث : 3000 جيجا | لوحة التحكم : cPanel 11 | ا*

كلامك صحيح يا استاذ عيون الحقيقة

وبالذات في السيرفر لود 

وعن منافسه الشركات العربيه


----------



## moslem2020 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المساحة : 300 جيجا | الباندويث : 3000 جيجا | لوحة التحكم : cPanel 11 | ا*

رائع موضع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

